# Combining two TiVos to create one good one.



## mjroffle (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a First generation Tivo that cannot dial-out using VOIP.
I have a Series 2 Tivo with a bad HD.

Can I merge these two to make a unit that updates via broadband?
eg. Use the HD from the older unit to fix the Series 2 and fix my update issue.

What's involved in making this work?

mjroffle


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

You can't use the HD from the old S1 if it's the original because it has too small of a capacity. The S2 will require a HD that is >40GB


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

mick66 said:


> You can't use the HD from the old S1 if it's the original because it has too small of a capacity. The S2 will require a HD that is >40GB


Not so. Heck, I've got an S2 running with an 8GB HD.

To the o.p.: we need a few more details. Make/model of the S1 and S2 would help for a start.


----------



## lmurray (May 23, 2002)

Why not get BOTH of those tivos working???

Get a turbonet (or old tivonet) card for the series one box (www.9thtee.com), and use your broadband connection for the tivo to connect to the mothership.

For the series two tivo, get a cheap hard drive, and an image (instant cake or a backup) and reinstall the tivo software.

-Lloyd-


----------



## mjroffle (Aug 16, 2006)

lmurray said:


> Why not get BOTH of those tivos working???
> 
> Get a turbonet (or old tivonet) card for the series one box, and use your broadband connection for the tivo to connect to the mothership.
> 
> ...


 Lloyd, I like your idea. What does a turbonet card do for me?
and
Do I need my desktop for any of this?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Turbonet allows Series 1s to connect over ethernet.

You don't need TIVo Descktop for either.


----------



## ntjock (Oct 13, 2006)

Turbonet is an updated card for $69 that plugs into the motherboard at the front. It supports a network connection and you route a cable out the back of your Tivo. Usually you drill a hole large enough for the network plug and then use a grommet to close it up and protect the cord.

Be sure to zip tie the cord inside the case to something that isn't moving (like the HD mounts) and be sure NOT TO TOUCH THE POWER SUPPLY! IT's unshielded and nasty dangerous things are lurking. Seriously, if you touch a capacitor it could be like licking live power wires. (bad for you).

HD's are cheap. If you don't wanna be technical there are a few websites that will sell you a formatted drive. You simply plug it in, boot up and run through your setup again. They even include the torx driver.


----------

